# Meet Tinkerbell



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

This is Tinkerbell I just got her yesterday…She is already singing and playing not ready to bond yet I guess, but she wants me to talk to her all the time…And it’s funny..I been singing to her and playing music…I will be getting one more and a bigger cage soon.. this is just a beginner I use to be pit bulls Mommie..but I just didn’t want a dog I wanted something different and this is my first bird..😊 I think I like her…I read they are smart birds..I say Tinkerbell is a pretty bird and I took the picture..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tinkerbell is a very pretty little girl. 💙 *

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Do you really want another pet*
*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*
*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*

*3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*

*4. Where do you plan to get the new bird? Rescue from a shelter or taking in a budgie that needs to be re-homed is always a good option!*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*


*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? *
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

She's very pretty, I love the expression on her face in the picture.


----------



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

Shes such a cute girl!


----------



## Lwright100 (Jun 3, 2021)

Cody said:


> She's very pretty, I love the expression on her face in the picture.


Lol..Rite she look like ok..or stop it idk this is my first bird…She’s cute



Budgiecat2 said:


> Shes such a cute girl!


Thank you it’s my first bird I will be getting a bigger cage soon!!…


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

Once they're tame, you'll be so happy, just make sure not to rush things and give Tinkerbell time to settle in. Budgies are like tiny little dogs, and if you give them time and attention, they'll love you. It can reach the point where you know exactly what they're thinking, and each budgie has their own unique personality. Some are really fond of cuddles, some are cheeky and like to play around. Good luck


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Tinkerbell is absolutely precious! Congratulations on your first bird, you've come to a great place to learn all about them as well


----------

